# Cheapest way to obtain 2005 performance with '04



## don taylor (Nov 13, 2004)

OK troops! Time for a little thought experiment. 

I was planning on buying an '05 to get 400Hp but bought an 04 with the KILLER deals reported on this forum (Thanks to everyone on this forum, I am really enjoying the car, and you saved me $9K!). I only give up the separate duals, scoops, and 1/2 sec 0-60 and 1/4 mile - pretty good deal, in my opinion.

Here's the topic:

What (in your opinion) is the cheapest way to duplicate the performance of an '05 LS2 M6 by modifying an '04? The scoops, separate dual exhaust etc. are not important to me, I really mean just powertrain mods. 

So, what's the cheapest way to get 50Hp?

Thanks everyone - I am looking forward to a very lively discussion!


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

To use a new cam. GM has a LS-6 cam you could use. If you can do the work, you will save a ton of money. 

I don't know if instaling a GM cam would void your warranty.

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

If you do the work, you can get a complete intercooled ATI Procharger kit for under $5000. Figure you'll get around 410-440 RWHP.


----------



## HummelS (Dec 22, 2004)

Corvette Z06 heads, cam, valve-train and a cold air kit should get you close. Try shopping on corvetteforum.com "C5 Parts for Sale" section. Any good 'vette tuner should get you there without too much $$$.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

don taylor said:


> OK troops! Time for a little thought experiment.
> 
> I was planning on buying an '05 to get 400Hp but bought an 04 with the KILLER deals reported on this forum (Thanks to everyone on this forum, I am really enjoying the car, and you saved me $9K!). I only give up the separate duals, scoops, and 1/2 sec 0-60 and 1/4 mile - pretty good deal, in my opinion.
> 
> Do you realize how many car lenghts a 1/2 a second is in the 1/4 mile?


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

The way I did it was to buy an LPE GT2-3 cam, Dynatech long tube headers with cats, Speed Inc CAI, 160 thermostat, and a dyno tune.

Results were 368/359 to the wheels. You can not tell that the cam was changed as it idles just like stock. Makes more power than stock everywhere. Think of it as a little hotter than an LS6 cam. Those numbers should be better than the LS2.


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

Full exhaust and bolt-ons should give you close to 50HP.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

10 NOS stickers should get it done.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Purdone said:


> 10 NOS stickers should get it done.


No way, that's like 620rwhp, you only need 2.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Whoa, GTO people are generous to the sticker. F-Body crowd tends to only give 5 HP each.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

6spdgoat said:


> Full exhaust and bolt-ons should give you close to 50HP.


You could also throw in a computer tune for good measure. Just remember that there is only a 30 ft/lb difference in torque. The hp difference is larger because of the higher redline. I would also look at a bigger rear end gear which could make as big of a difference as 50 hp.


----------



## 04GTOALEX (Dec 5, 2004)

if you want cheaper NX wet kit is the way to go i got 100 with no problems so far. I plan to bump to 150 soon


----------

